# To Conform or not to Conform? --- Furry Species Stereotypes



## Whisski (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi all,

So I've been tossing around this question for the last couple days. 
A little background so this makes sense:

My mate and I are both fennec foxes, and in some cases being this kind of antho comes up un expectedly in life (like he made the statement that he doesn't like rain because fennecs are desert foxes). Makes sense (in a funny way). Well, we are both involved in a Changeling LARP ( I won't bother with explaining it) and he is playing a fennec/man changeling based off his fursona. His character is all about desire, which, while not a bad thing, means he is pretty much willing to in-game sleep with any character. When I mentioned this (I'm new to the larp and my phoenix changeling has a different moral set), his justification is "Well he's a fox, so this is normal". This got me thinking....

I'm a fox anthro myself, but I'm not particularly a yiffy fox. I mean, in fantasies and stuff I am (who isn't?), but when considering my fursona, I don't particularly consider her to be really sexy/sexual. I follow more the realistic archetype, and have pretty hefty confidence issues when it comes to being sexy.  http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Fox_(species) (check this out to see what I mean)

So I ask: Thinking about your own anthro/fursona, and your fursona species, do you conform to its seterotypes or ignore it? Should we conform to species sterotypes, or should we be the animal we like? Should we use an anthro species stereotype as justification for our personal actions? Why or why not?

(I'm really curious to see responses)

Thanks for hearing me out everyone!
~Whisski


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 29, 2012)

You are a fox. You have to take it in the ass, mouth, nose, etc. 

To say otherwise is denying your true nature to be the best slut in the furryverse. :V


----------



## Aetius (Mar 29, 2012)

What I never understood is what forces furries to act like their "sona" and why they would ever want to conform to "stereotypes"


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 29, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> What I never understood is what forces furries to act like their "sona" and why they would ever want to conform to "stereotypes"



It's strange really, but people expect to what a "minor" group acts out and paints all who choose a certain fursona with that behavior and expects them to act like that.
Kinda like expecting all black people to like fried Chicken and watermelon. :V


----------



## Winter Raptor (Mar 29, 2012)

Hmmm I may be the minority opinion on this, but I think foxes are like in the top 3 if not #1 most popular furry. And the more popular it is, the more diversified it will be.  More diversity muddies stereotypes into being less and less true (if they were even true to begin with...)


----------



## JArt. (Mar 29, 2012)

What ever keeps him satisfied in bed.


----------



## Onnes (Mar 29, 2012)

Winter Raptor said:


> Hmmm I may be the minority opinion on this, but I think foxes are like in the top 3 if not #1 most popular furry. And the more popular it is, the more diversified it will be.  More diversity muddies stereotypes into being less and less true (if they were even true to begin with...)



Why would something more popular be more diversified? We're talking fursona choice here, not biological reproduction--people aren't just picking animals at random. Someone chooses a given species often precisely because it has certain associations, leading to similarities among a large proportion of the fursonas created with it.


----------



## Tybis (Mar 29, 2012)

I don't know my 'sona  stereotype, but I'm sure I don't care.
I act however I feel I should.


----------



## Dreaming (Mar 29, 2012)

Whisski said:


> So I ask: Thinking about your own anthro/fursona, and your fursona  species, do you conform to its seterotypes or ignore it? Should we  conform to species sterotypes, or should we be the animal we like?  Should we use an anthro species stereotype as justification for our  personal actions? Why or why not?


I have several different fursonas, too many stereotypes to conform to. >_> Besides, woodpeckers have no stereotypes. 



Winter Raptor said:


> Hmmm I may be the minority opinion on this, but I think foxes are like in the top 3 if not #1 most popular furry.


#2


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 29, 2012)

Onnes said:


> Why would something more popular be more diversified? We're talking fursona choice here, not biological reproduction--people aren't just picking animals at random. Someone chooses a given species often precisely because it has certain associations, leading to similarities among a large proportion of the fursonas created with it.




The general consensus for people to choose foxes is that they are clever, sly, intelligent. 
Just because something's popular doesn't exactly mean diversity. It just means people like that type of animal. Not all people who choose a fox are hypersexual freaks, it is just that people who are hypersexual choose them...or people who draw porn choose to draw foxes in submissive sexual roles.



Tybis said:


> I don't know my 'sona  stereotype, but I'm sure I don't care.
> I act however I feel I should.



You are most likely some Scrawny agnsty Goth twigboy. :V


----------



## Whisski (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks for all the responses, I'm really enjoying everyone's opinions  I'm definitely more the "I am who I am and if I fit stereotypes so be it, if not who cares" sentiment. I feel all stereotypes exist for a reason, but I guess I just dislike such a simple "because I'm this furry" idea as reason for anything. It totally disregards personality or morals. That's just my 2 cents though


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 29, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> It's strange really, but people expect to what a "minor" group acts out and paints all who choose a certain fursona with that behavior and expects them to act like that.
> Kinda like expecting all black people to like fried Chicken and watermelon. :V


You don't like fried chicken and watermelon? What kind of black person are you? :V



Dreaming said:


> #2


Let me guess, number 1 is wolves. *notices that half the furries he sees in person are wearing stereotypical wolf shirts*

Hah, I was right!


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 29, 2012)

Just for assistance (and lulz) here's a reference of most of the general sterotypes :V :


Wolf: bad ass wannabe loner types; white guilt; Dogfuckers; Mentally unstable; Socially inept 
Huskies: Gay; Dogfuckers; usually into BDSM 
Coyotes: White guilt; Usually below the poverty line; potheads; tries too hard to be funny but comes off as unfunny.
Foxes: Cum guzzling sluts and dick warmers (And sometimes dog fuckers); Easy; Often displays Stupidity for reasons of getting laid; STD hoarder. 
Maned wolves: Trying too hard to be foxes; stuck up asswipes; socially inept; bookworms 
Otters: More flexible skanks; power hungry; potheads; whiteguilt
Bats: Usually goths; Faggy vampire douches; White guilt
Hyenas: often chosen by black people; Self-porclaimed herms/Self diagnosed GID; Zoophiles
Dingos: Bohemian attitudes; Hipster douches; Sometimes chosen by the agnsty Anarchist Punk wannabe teenagers; Hippy


Lions: Dominatring dramawhores; Muscle fetishists; Potheads; White Guilt/trying hard at being black;Lion king fantards 
Tigers: (See lions); Gay; Muscle fetishists 
Bears: Fat; Pedophiles; white guilt 
Pandas: Chubby chasers. 
Racoons: Shady raver types; potheads; white guilt; Skanks 
Domesticated cats: Introverted sluts; Lazy; stuck up asswipes; Egyptards 
Rabbits: Baby/diaperfurs; foot fetishists; White guilt; Socially akward; Extroverted.
Horses: "Holier-than-thou" attitudes; Into BDSM; socially akward; Horsefuckers; often chosen by MLP fantards; White Guilt. 
Skunk: B.O/fart fetish; trying too hard to be like foxes; Skank

Lemurs: Hyperactive introverts. 
Monkeys: People only choose this because they want to be something nearly human, but not. 

Gators: Snappy PMSers; Vorephilles; often chosen to display a person's edgy RAEG 
Crocs: See gators 
Snakes: Creeper goths; Into Vore; Pagan flufftards
Dinosaurs: Macrophilles; Special Snowflakes; Want to be dragons but choose the "Almost a dragon" route; Vorephilles; Dominatrix skanks. 


Kangaroos: Trying too hard to be cool; has a deviant fascination with feet 
Deer: White guilt; vegans. 
Antelopes: See Deer 
Tasmanian Devils: trying too hard to be edgy (There's only one true Tasmanian Devil in my book) 
Bulls: Muscle fetshists; into BDSM; using raeg to be edgy; makes lame tauren jokes

Western Dragons: Egotistical Sociopaths; New age flufftards; Has identity disorders as well as some learning diabilites; Socially akward 
Eastern: Know-it-all assholes; Weaboos; Flufftards; White guilt; Socially akward


(Most of these stereotypes fit the male side of the fandom)


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 29, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Tasmanian Devils: trying too hard to be edgy (There's only one true Tasmanian Devil in my book)



H-hey... )':


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 29, 2012)

Are you implying that I'm nuts?
I loooooooovvvve peanut butter!


----------



## Whisski (Mar 29, 2012)

Is it bad I find this hilarious? XD Man all species have bad things (I'm most knowledgeable about canids, but all of these are astounding). I wonder how much these stereotypes change for girls (considering I am one I'm pretty curious).


----------



## Fay V (Mar 29, 2012)

Whisski said:


> I'm a fox anthro myself, but I'm not particularly a yiffy fox. I mean, in fantasies and stuff I am (*who isn't?)*,



hey, sup...


anyway yeah. I ignore stereotypes because they are bullshit. People that use "I am a fox" as an excuse to be a whore, is just a whore in denial. Foxes aren't actually horny little buggers that fuck everything, Usually when they are polygamous it's after there's a severe drop in numbers, larger populations being monogamous. 
Honestly just go with an animal you like. If you need a stereotype or anything to justify your behavior then you're doing it wrong. People need to grow balls and take responsibility for the way they act. You can't just blow things off like "i act like an ass cause I'm a dragon" no, you're an asshole.


----------



## Aetius (Mar 29, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Guide of the fandom



You need to be the official scribe of Faf!


----------



## Tybis (Mar 29, 2012)

Is there a stereotype for pokesonas?
And I'm assuming rhinoceroses are like them cattle?
wuut abot hegdehogs zeke yu forgot heghogs
an sharks wut about the charks
an marine amimus
an innsex wut abot innsex i liek innsex


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 29, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Just for assistance (and lulz) here's a reference of most of the general sterotypes :V :


Why is there so much "White guilt" in that list?


----------



## Zenia (Mar 29, 2012)

I just act like myself. I don't know what any 'wolf fursona' stereotypes even are.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 29, 2012)

Tybis said:


> Is there a stereotype for pokesonas?
> And I'm assuming rhinoceroses are like them cattle?
> wuut abot hegdehogs zeke yu forgot heghogs
> an sharks wut about the charks
> ...



1. Dog fuckers :V
2. BDSM muscle fetishists :V
3. Sonic recolors :V
4. Vore fetishists :V
5. Otherkin :V
6. Special snowflakes :V

Damn...that means I need to update the stereotype list. :V



CrazyLee said:


> Why is there so much "White guilt" in that list?



Because it's true.


----------



## LouyieBlu (Mar 29, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Just for assistance (and lulz) here's a reference of most of the general sterotypes :V :
> 
> 
> Wolf: bad ass wannabe loner types; white guilt; Dogfuckers; Mentally unstable; Socially inept
> ...



Okay, even though I giggled inanely while reading this I noticed a trend, a negative trend.
Even though most of those stereo types are true and i know you are being sarcastic, at least to a degree,but is there any good stereo types or is just natural or normal for all stereo types ever to have negative traits? 

Also Whiskki, just go with the animal that thinks matches yourself, even if others consider you some stereo type personality because of the animal you chose. And if no animals exist or you like the traits of one and the traits of another mix up together in whatever way you wish.


----------



## Winter Raptor (Mar 29, 2012)

Onnes said:


> Why would something more popular be more diversified? We're talking fursona choice here, not biological reproduction--people aren't just picking animals at random. Someone chooses a given species often precisely because it has certain associations, leading to similarities among a large proportion of the fursonas created with it.



I was only suggesting that the more people interested in a fursona, the more ideas thrown into the pot on how people imagine them to be. Though I guess it's fair to say that some fursonas have dominate stereotypes that take the majority opinion. Zeke's list above, for example, captures how I personally feel towards some fursonas (typically on the most popular ones), but not all of them.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Mar 29, 2012)

As Zeke put it perfectly, we Foxes are honour-bound by 'Furry Stereotype' protocal to fuck anything and everything that has a hole in it. We are sluts, and we will die as sluts.


----------



## DefectiveSpoons (Mar 29, 2012)

PFFFFFFFFFFFFPPPTTTT

I'm a god damned watermelon.

Fuck the police!

Come at me.


----------



## Aetius (Mar 29, 2012)

LouyieBlu said:


> Okay, even though I giggled inanely while reading this I noticed a trend, a negative trend.
> Even though most of those stereo types are true and i know you are being sarcastic, at least to a degree,but *is there any good stereo types* or is just natural or normal for all stereo types ever to have negative traits?



There are no good stereotypes.


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Mar 30, 2012)

My 3 second line of reasoning (paraphrased from an IRC chat)
"Hey, y'know what's cool? Foxes. "
"uh metal, y'know they're sluts?"
"..."

Screw conformity, my hipster self just like foxes.


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm just glad Panthers don't have stereotypes.


----------



## Aetius (Mar 30, 2012)

CrazyLee said:


> I'm just glad Panthers don't have stereotypes.



Everything has stereotypes.


----------



## Fenrari (Mar 30, 2012)

Why does it matter if you conform to stereotypes of not?

Also you are who you make yourself to be. If you keep thinking you're a whore, you'll eventually become one.


----------



## BRN (Mar 30, 2012)

Tybis said:


> Is there a stereotype for pokesonas?



Hi, I'm SIX! :3


Anyway, Vulpixes are whores, Umbreons are the annoying "crawling in my skin" shits, Zangeese are into fat fetishes, "third/final" evolution characters are into vore or sizeplay, and Canines (Arcanines, Mightyenas, Manectric...) are highly dominant. That's the the tl;dr of our society.

Most Pokesonas are Eevees or Eeveelutions. All Eeveelutions are infatuated with sex, but aren't particularly whores. 

Lucarios and Gardevoirs are furries with pokephilia.

Pikachus are generally fetish players.

And, lastly, there is genuinely no precedent for non-mainstream pokes. 

themoreyouknow.mov!


ED: Nobody touches the Legendaries. They're just... unpossessable. We have what might be called a respect for their "power" that means they simply just don't get used as characters.


----------



## Tybis (Mar 30, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> Everything has stereotypes.


I'm guessing the males must be "I'm so badass, whut with my black an shit"?
Females seem like they'd be females.

Meh, I like the angsty-goth-twigboy thing Zeke said. Makes me feel beddarrr abot myself.


----------



## Winter Raptor (Mar 30, 2012)

SIX said:


> All Eeveelutions are infatuated with sex, but aren't particularly whores.



Lol, I dunno... *takes a quick look through my gallery* I think Glaceon may be the exception there ;P


----------



## BRN (Mar 30, 2012)

Winter Raptor said:


> Lol, I dunno... *takes a quick look through my gallery* I think Glaceon may be the exception there ;P



I guess those Glaceons have rather... "frigid" temperatures. |3


----------



## Tybis (Mar 30, 2012)

Ugh, now I'm thinking of R34 Pokemon.
I didn't want to think about that.


----------



## BRN (Mar 30, 2012)

Tybis said:


> Ugh, now I'm thinking of R34 Pokemon.
> I didn't want to think about that.


 
Hi, I'm _still_ SIX.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 30, 2012)

SIX said:


> Hi, I'm _still_ SIX.



You're also an R34 PokÃ©mon.

Get back in the PC, this is a kid's show. :[

Also hai guise imma fox, FAF's resident STD factory.


----------



## Tybis (Mar 30, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Also hai guise imma fox, FAF's resident STD factory.


Gibby's views on STD's; Gotta catch em' all.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 30, 2012)

Tybis said:


> Gibby's views on STD's; Gotta catch em' all.



That's right.

All 648.

Also special event STDs if we can link up in certain places at certain times of the year. :V


----------



## Jesie (Mar 30, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Gators: Snappy PMSers; Vorephilles; often chosen to display a person's edgy RAEG



_Fuck You._


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Mar 30, 2012)

Gibby said:


> That's right.
> 
> All 648.
> 
> Also special event STDs if we can link up in certain places at certain times of the year. :V



We can trade STDs in the Dream World! :3c

And back on topic- I leave the stereotypes to high school freshman/sophomores. If I wanna be a tiger then I'm a tiger, I don't care about any reputation they carry.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 30, 2012)

Every species has developed their own kind of stereotype due to people in the fandom creating them. It's an inconvenient truth. The only thing that one can do is to not conform and adhere to those stereotypes. Not all foxes that are skanky STD dick warmers the same way that not all dragons are sociopaths.

Some people choose the animal because they liked a character in a book, game or movie...like Slagar the Cruel or Balto.



Jesie said:


> _Fuck You._



oh bby. :V


----------



## Brazen (Mar 31, 2012)

My murrsona is still best murrsona, never throughout collective human history have pigs ever been used as allegories for negative traits or otherwise had their image tarnished.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Mar 31, 2012)

But still, it's always nice to have an inside-joke with your stereotype. I don't particularly like OUR stereotype, but it's good to use it in a joke every now and then. Of course, I don't find myself to be a slut, or whore, or cock-guzzling thundercunt. I see myself in my Fursona, and that's being a neutral, laid-back, easy-going, quiet and Golden-hearted 17-year-old kid with a burning desire to create beauty, in a sometimes ugly world.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 31, 2012)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> We can trade STDs in the Dream World! :3c










Foxecality said:


> But still, it's always nice to have an inside-joke with your stereotype. I don't particularly like OUR stereotype, but it's good to use it in a joke every now and then.



Yeah, stereotypes are always good fun. The best jokes ever come through stereotypes, I say. Though anybody who takes stereotypes seriously and assumes that X person falls into that stereotype straight off the bat needs a slap, the same applies outside of the fandumb of course.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Mar 31, 2012)

Everyone who knows me is well aware that I wear all 400 of my sexual fetishes on my sleeve, push them on other people as a lifestyle, and constantly show up at cons just to see how many other men I can score with in a 24 hour period.

No... believe it or not, I picked the red fox way back in the day because I actually thought (based on popular culture, cartoons and things, which generally don't feature them) that it was an original choice.  Yeah.  So much for that moronic idea.  But I guess I was too lazy to ever change it.


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 31, 2012)

What is that they say about water types and fire hoses


----------



## Brazen (Mar 31, 2012)

M. Le Renard said:


> No... believe it or not, I picked the red fox way back in the day because I actually thought (based on popular culture, cartoons and things, which generally don't feature them) that it was an original choice.  Yeah.  So much for that moronic idea.  But I guess I was too lazy to ever change it.



How did you go from "this animal receives so much coverage in popular culture" to "nobody will ever think to use it"?


----------



## M. LeRenard (Mar 31, 2012)

It might help you to understand if you actually read what I wrote, Brazen.



			
				M. Le Renard said:
			
		

> (based on popular culture, cartoons and things, which generally *don't* feature them)



There ain't no beloved fox cartoon character that's embedded itself deeply into American culture.  We've got a rabbit, some mice, some ducks, and a few other things, but you don't see too many t-shirts or decals or bumper stickers featuring, say, Tod from the Fox and the Hound, or good ol' Robin Hood.  Fox characters generally have a small dedicated following; they aren't ever iconic.  So naturally I assumed it would be an original choice.  Apparently everyone else in the fandom had the same idea.


----------



## Aden (Mar 31, 2012)

Whisski said:


> his justification is "Well he's a fox, so this is normal"



gee, it's like he's looking for an easy rationalization for his undesirable behavior or something
but furries would never do that


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Apr 11, 2012)

SIX said:


> Hi, I'm SIX! :3
> 
> 
> Anyway, Vulpixes are whores, Umbreons are the annoying "crawling in my  skin" shits, Zangeese are into fat fetishes, "third/final" evolution  characters are into vore or sizeplay, and Canines (Arcanines,  Mightyenas, Manectric...) are highly dominant. That's the the tl;dr of  our society.
> ...



There's a disturbing lack of Blaziken in the above post.




CrazyLee said:


> I'm just glad Panthers don't have stereotypes.



Panthers: Last of their kind (they sure don't make 'em like they used to). Tough as nails. Surprised they've lasted for so long. Hate to see them go. Can take a beating. Instantly associated with police forces and taxis (for better or for worse). Old people and Feds love 'em.


----------



## Randolph (Apr 17, 2012)

Whisski said:


> like he made the statement that he doesn't like rain because fennecs are desert foxes





> he doesn't like rain because fennecs are desert foxes





> *BECAUSE*



Jesus fucking Christ...


----------



## Aden (Apr 17, 2012)

Randolph said:


> Jesus fucking Christ...



What?


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 17, 2012)

Added more to the list...or a few.


Wolf: bad ass wannabe loner types; white guilt; Dogfuckers; Mentally unstable; Socially inept 
Huskies: Gay; Dogfuckers; usually into BDSM 
Coyotes: White guilt; Usually below the poverty line; potheads; tries too hard to be funny but comes off as unfunny.
Foxes: Cum guzzling sluts and dick warmers (And sometimes dog fuckers); Easy; Often displays Stupidity for reasons of getting laid; STD hoarder. 
Maned wolves: Trying too hard to be foxes; stuck up asswipes; socially inept; bookworms 
Otters: More flexible skanks; power hungry; potheads; whiteguilt
Bats: Usually goths; Faggy vampire douches; White guilt
Hyenas: often chosen by black people; Self-porclaimed herms/Self diagnosed GID; Zoophiles
Dingos: Bohemian attitudes; Hipster douches; Sometimes chosen by the agnsty Anarchist Punk wannabe teenagers; Hippy


Lions: Dominatring dramawhores; Muscle fetishists; Potheads; White Guilt/trying hard at being black;Lion king fantards 
Tigers: (See lions); Gay; Muscle fetishists 
Bears: Fat; Pedophiles; white guilt 
Pandas: Chubby chasers. 
Racoons: Shady raver types; potheads; white guilt; Skanks 
Domesticated cats: Introverted sluts; Lazy; stuck up asswipes; Egyptards 
Rabbits: Baby/diaperfurs; foot fetishists; White guilt; Socially akward; Extroverted.
Horses: "Holier-than-thou" attitudes; Into BDSM; socially akward; Horsefuckers; often chosen by MLP fantards; White Guilt. 
Skunk: B.O/fart fetish; trying too hard to be like foxes; Skank
Panthers: See lions; See tigers; see domesticated house cats; White guilt.


Lemurs: Hyperactive introverts. 
Monkeys: People only choose this because they want to be something nearly human, but not. 

Gators: Snappy PMSers; Vorephilles; often chosen to display a person's edgy RAEG 
Crocs: See gators 
Snakes: Creeper goths; Into Vore; Pagan flufftards
Dinosaurs: Macrophilles; Special Snowflakes; Want to be dragons but choose the "Almost a dragon" route; Vorephilles; Dominatrix skanks. 


Kangaroos: Trying too hard to be cool; has a deviant fascination with feet 
Deer: White guilt; vegans. 
Antelopes: See Deer 
Tasmanian Devils: trying too hard to be edgy (There's only one true Tasmanian Devil in my book) 
Bulls: Muscle fetshists; into BDSM; using raeg to be edgy; makes lame tauren jokes

Western Dragons: Egotistical Sociopaths; New age flufftards; Has identity disorders as well as some learning diabilites; Socially akward 
Eastern: Know-it-all assholes; Weaboos; Flufftards; White guilt; Socially akward


----------



## Mxpklx (Apr 17, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Long words.


Haven't you posted that exact list on another thread?


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 17, 2012)

Mxpklx said:


> Haven't you posted that exact list on another thread?



Yes, and I am reminding people that it's about "stereotypes", not "reasons to stick your penis in it because oh murr". :V

And I have updated it....I should start a thread.


----------



## Mxpklx (Apr 17, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Yes, and I am reminding people that it's about "stereotypes", not "reasons to stick your penis in it because oh murr". :V
> 
> And I have updated it....I should start a thread.


Hahaha you should! 
And you left out Sergals. So far they are the creepiest type of furry with google images as proof.


----------



## Aetius (Apr 17, 2012)

Mxpklx said:


> Hahaha you should!
> And you left out Sergals. So far they are the creepiest type of furry with google images as proof.



Everyone knows that Sergals are nothing but rape and vore.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 17, 2012)

Mxpklx said:


> Hahaha you should!
> And you left out Sergals. So far they are the creepiest type of furry with google images as proof.



If I did a section on Sergals, I'd hit the text limit.


----------



## Brazen (Apr 17, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Otters: More flexible skanks; power hungry; potheads; whiteguilt



They also have a higher percentage of gays than the other species from what I've seen, quite possibly exceeding 100%. Also, all of them are into watersports, hence the choice of aquatic species.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 17, 2012)

Brazen said:


> They also have a higher percentage of gays than the other species from what I've seen, quite possibly exceeding 100%. Also, all of them are into watersports, hence the choice of aquatic species.




I am going to make a new thread, and I will also add that to the list. :V


----------



## Whiskey.Tango.Foxtrot (Apr 18, 2012)

a coyote soo....
White guilt? wtf? When did white folk ever feel guilty about anything? 
a pothead? Plead the 5th
 If you try to be funny, you will fail miserably.


----------



## JArt. (Apr 18, 2012)

Whiskey.Tango.Foxtrot said:


> a coyote soo....
> White guilt? wtf? When did white folk ever feel guilty about anything?
> a pothead? Plead the 5th
> If you try to be funny, you will fail miserably.


Best not insult such a powerful being, or you will be cursed to be killed to death for all eternity!


----------



## Whiskey.Tango.Foxtrot (Apr 18, 2012)

JArt. said:


> Best not insult such a powerful being, or you will be cursed to be killed to death for all eternity!



*sigh* yes with small pox blankets, Rush Limbaugh, Fox News and country music.

Still I noticed most of the North American species are associated with white guilt. But this is not the forum for me to get on that subject.


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 19, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Otters: More flexible skanks; power hungry; potheads; whiteguilt



Maybe.  Definitely.  No. (does Rum count?)   For _you_, I could be. 

You left out "social inept until inebriated" , "possessed with uncontrollable urges to dance even though they can't", "typically the reference case by which ADD is diagnosed." :v


----------



## Lewi (Apr 20, 2012)

Us bulls can be a bit of a mix.

> There are some that are just very hard for muscles and BDSM. Nope.jpg
> There are others who have chosen a bull character, and make it their soul purpose to seek out every other bovine.
> There's also the ones who (like me) just think bulls are pretty cool and unique.
> And then there's the WoW players.


----------



## Tapeworm (Apr 24, 2012)

Mine has no stereotypes hahahaha!


----------



## Aden (Apr 24, 2012)

Tapeworm said:


> Mine has no stereotypes hahahaha!



Then let's make one!

"Tries too hard"


----------



## soutthpaw (Apr 24, 2012)

I always thought people chose their fursona based a personal connection whit that specific animal but that maybe more therian too.   Personally I have been fascinated with tigers and wild animals in general since i was a kid but have a strong connection to tigers.  None of which match the stereotypes listed here.  My Fursona is not really even sexual its much more a state of being and self expression.  I realize there is a part of the fandom that is there for primarily or purely sexual reasons but to make a list that identifies each species by sexuality traits seems very short sighted..


----------



## Lewi (Apr 25, 2012)

soutthpaw said:


> TL;DR


Not everyone does. Most people just choose their fursona for aesthetics now.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 25, 2012)

As long as I still get to bang dudes, I'm gonna guzzle as many cocks as I wish!


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 25, 2012)

Whiskey.Tango.Foxtrot said:


> *sigh* yes with small pox blankets, Rush Limbaugh, Fox News and country music.
> 
> Still I noticed most of the North American species are associated with white guilt. But this is not the forum for me to get on that subject.




Because of the Native American culture, silly.


----------



## ErikutoSan (Apr 25, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> It's strange really, but people expect to what a "minor" group acts out and paints all who choose a certain fursona with that behavior and expects them to act like that.
> Kinda like expecting all black people to like fried Chicken and watermelon. :V



Yeah or that all asians= straight A's

I'm asian and is failing like 1 class and everyone freaks out at the fact I'm not living up to my stereotype. Like I care.


Back on topic: 

You Don't have to act like your stereotype. Although I do joke about mines here and there....


----------



## Lewi (Apr 25, 2012)

Ok

What the monkeynuts is White Guilt?


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 25, 2012)

Aetius said:


> Everyone knows that Sergals are nothing but rape and vore.



Which are both dumb in my book.


----------



## Tybis (Apr 25, 2012)

Lewi said:


> Ok
> 
> What the monkeynuts is White Guilt?


Guilt one has because they are of "white" ethnicity (whatever that is).
Why feel guilty? 'Cause yer forefathers discriminated an' mistreated an' were bad peepull to the minorities (usually black).
So, in repentance (for things they didn't even do), they act "un-white".


----------



## triage (Apr 25, 2012)

Lewi said:


> Ok
> 
> What the monkeynuts is White Guilt?



#firstworldproblems basically


----------



## Lewi (Apr 26, 2012)

Tybis said:


> Guilt one has because they are of "white" ethnicity (whatever that is).
> Why feel guilty? 'Cause yer forefathers discriminated an' mistreated an' were bad peepull to the minorities (usually black).
> So, in repentance (for things they didn't even do), they act "un-white".



So... White people pretending they're black?

Great.



triage said:


> #firstworldproblems basically



*I HATE MY LIFE AND I WANNA DIE
I AIN'T GOT NO IPHONE~*


----------



## Tybis (Apr 26, 2012)

Lewi said:


> So... White people pretending they're black?


I guess it can manifest in that way, yes.


> *I HATE MY LIFE AND I WANNA DIE
> I AIN'T GOT NO IPHONE~*


I'm imagining a fat black woman saying this while driving to Taco Bell.
And I like it.


----------



## Little Ghost (Apr 26, 2012)

What exactly are the stereotypes of bears?


----------



## Whiskey.Tango.Foxtrot (Apr 27, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Because of the Native American culture, silly.



Yea, I knew that part, hence the smallpox blanket reference. If you would like to expand on the topic, feel free to send me a message. I can discuss genocide, biological warfare, manifest destiny, wildlife conservation, general human attitude to wildlife and natural resources, and the human idea of getting what ever they want at the cost of their neighbor and environment and political division of the populace in regards to environmental policy......at length.


----------



## Tybis (Apr 27, 2012)

Little Ghost said:


> What exactly are the stereotypes of bears?


hmm...
Well, somebody said...


Ozriel said:


> Bears: Fat; Pedophiles; white guilt


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> You are a fox. You have to take it in the ass, mouth, nose, etc.
> 
> To say otherwise is denying your true nature to be the best slut in the furryverse. :V


I hate you >=[

And OP, don't worry about stereotypes. Just do whatever you want. I find the slutfox thing fun to joke about though.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 28, 2012)

Mentova said:


> I hate you >=[
> 
> And OP, don't worry about stereotypes. Just do whatever you want. I find the slutfox thing fun to joke about though.



To take the piss out of yourself is to be okay with who you are. And as long as I beat my record of 50 Cock-guzzles, I'm not complaining.


----------



## DaedolonX (Apr 30, 2012)

I find it funny that even though I didn't know furries had stereotypes, I fit this pretty well... Actually, Kinda creepy.


----------



## LouyieBlu (Apr 30, 2012)

I like the fact that is clear you gave this some thought before posting.
Although I have to say; Who the fuck would what to conform???
I think thats the point, be creative, make your own path, etc.
I believe that Mentova( spelled right?) posted about this in his guide to noob posting.
Did you read that? You should.


----------



## Reiko93 (May 2, 2012)

Mentally unstable is pretty accurate for me I am a red head after all :V


----------



## The Wretched Automatons (May 3, 2012)

I don't even have a fursona. Yet. So, I fit in with the...human stereotypes, I guess? Whatever they are.

...Please don't shun me, brothers.


----------



## Ad Hoc (May 3, 2012)

The Wretched Automatons said:


> I don't even have a fursona. Yet. So, I fit in with the...human stereotypes, I guess? Whatever they are.
> 
> ...Please don't shun me, brothers.


hy00mins: Evil nature-destroyers that kill and fursecute anthros for fun and profit. Also, "icky." :V


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 3, 2012)

Whisski said:


> My mate and I are both fennec foxes, and in some cases being this kind of antho comes up un expectedly in life (like he made the statement that he doesn't like rain because fennecs are desert foxes). Makes sense (in a funny way). Well, we are both involved in a Changeling LARP ( I won't bother with explaining it) and he is playing a fennec/man changeling based off his fursona. His character is all about desire, which, while not a bad thing, means he is pretty much willing to in-game sleep with any character. When I mentioned this (I'm new to the larp and my phoenix changeling has a different moral set), his justification is *"Well he's a fox, so this is normal".* This got me thinking....



It sounds like to me your mate is just using this an excuse to yiff every poor fucker he comes across. Not something I'd stand for personally. My fursona is a squirrel and squirrels normally have more than one mate. However my fursona has just one. There is no need to conform to stereotypes.


----------



## The Wretched Automatons (May 3, 2012)

Ad Hoc said:


> hy00mins: Evil nature-destroyers that kill and fursecute anthros for fun and profit. Also, "icky." :V



Awww, but I love me some anthros... But I guess I also love profit...What a tough lifestyle we humans lead..


----------



## ryanleblanc (May 3, 2012)

It's a general rule of thumb that when given the option not to conform, one should take it. Should that option not be offered, then one has no choice but to conform less they wish to suffer whatever consequences are dictated.


----------



## Anubite (May 5, 2012)

Now, what about Jackals? Im curious to see what the stereotype is, if there is one. Enlighten me forum!


----------



## Tybis (May 5, 2012)

Anubite said:


> Now, what about Jackals? Im curious to see what the stereotype is, if there is one. Enlighten me forum!


I'm going to take a wild guess and say "similar to coyotes, Egyptards".
Insertio le Sarcasmio.


----------



## Anubite (May 5, 2012)

Sounds about right haha


----------



## Cocobanana (May 6, 2012)

I'm not sure there's a stereotype for domestic cat fursonas (since I've seen all different personalities who have a cat fursona) but if there was one I'm definitely not going out of my way to be part of it.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (May 18, 2012)

I just have to ask, what about us rats, then?


----------



## KigRatel (May 18, 2012)

"People say I don't give a shit.

But I do."


----------



## CrazyLee (May 18, 2012)

Adelio Altomar said:


> I just have to ask, what about us rats, then?


Cat toys. :3

Maybe lab experiments.


----------



## LionEyed (May 18, 2012)

It seems that I have been slacking in the being sorry about being white department...as well as being a dramawhore.  And I guess I should start hitting the gym so I can admire my physique in a few years when I lose this beer belly of mines. XD


----------



## thoughtmaster (May 19, 2012)

To tell the truth, I don't give a hoot about what others are thinking about me.


----------



## Whisski (Jul 23, 2012)

Wow....I really wish I'd visited this thread more often, everyone's been amazing! Random update (for anyone who cares): I've since changed my sona to a Maned Wolf-fluffmonster-thing (I have no idea), though I did just create a new fox character who might just become another sona (dunno). I still giggle every time I read the Furry Stereotypes masterlist. And overall I'm really glad there are so many people who agree on not conforming to BS stereotypes (they are fun to make fun of though). And I'm still with my silly fennec mate, but I think I taught him a thing or two, thanks everyeone!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 23, 2012)

Species stereotypes or species realism are neither justifications for behaviour that is harmful and neither are necessarily required for behaviour that is fun.

Isn't realism of your own aspirations and 'true' identity the end goal...for everyone? [not even talking just furries here], I don't play minecraft just because it's what a stereotypical science student does for example. [contrary to most people in my maths class I positively hate that game]


----------



## KigRatel (Jul 23, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> Isn't realism of your own aspirations and 'true' identity the end goal...for everyone? [not even talking just furries here], I don't play minecraft just because it's what a stereotypical science student does for example. [contrary to most people in my maths class I positively hate that game]



I agree with you there (the not-doing things just because it's stereotypical, I mean). 

There's a word for people who do things purely for the sake of being different. I begins with H, ends with R and rhymes with Spinster.


----------



## H.B.C (Jul 23, 2012)

Well I don't eat garbage, if that's what you're asking... Is that the raccoon stereotype or somethi-



> Racoons: Shady raver types; potheads; white guilt; Skanks



OH GAWD.
_These_ are the people I'm paired with? D:


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 23, 2012)

H.B.C said:


> Well I don't eat garbage, if that's what you're asking... Is that the raccoon stereotype or somethi-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At least they didn't list garbage eating.


----------



## H.B.C (Jul 23, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> At least they didn't list garbage eating.



Oh good, so at the very least I'm just a raving, pot-smoking, white-guilt-having skank that people don't trust, _but doesn't eat trash._ :v


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 23, 2012)

H.B.C said:


> Oh good, so at the very least I'm just a raving, pot-smoking, white-guilt-having skank that people don't trust, _but doesn't eat trash._ :v



I don't even see what those attributes have to do with raccoons, the only thing true of raccoons is that they're coo' and stripey...and eat trash :3 

I'm wondering why these stereotypes even get assigned to species at all? It seems completely random to me.


----------



## badlands (Jul 23, 2012)

whats the non ozriel stereotype for wolves?

other than the lone wolf stuff.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 23, 2012)

badlands said:


> whats the non ozriel stereotype for wolves?
> 
> other than the lone wolf stuff.



They don't support team edward?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm a bat so therefor I'm a goth, drink blood, fly in people's hair and spread rabies.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Jul 23, 2012)

Hmmm... I have yet to figure out what stereotypes Polar Bears have. S=l


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 23, 2012)

Slight necro Whisski but I'll contribute none the less. Let's see how I match up to my 'sona's stereotype


Ozriel said:


> Western Dragons: Egotistical Sociopaths; New age flufftards; Has identity disorders as well as some learning diabilites; Socially akward


Egotistical Sociopath - No
New age flufftards - Don't even know what this is...
Identity disorders - Nope
learning disabilites - No
Socially akward - Hmmm, sometimes. I'll give myself a 1/2 on that one.

So I score 1/2 out of 5 on the scale of stereotype...ness. Pending ofcourse untill somebody tells me what New age flufftards are.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 23, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> I don't play minecraft just because it's what a stereotypical science student does for example. [contrary to most people in my maths class I positively hate that game]



Played it for a week...got bored. I know what you mean.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 23, 2012)

Just commenting, I really can't remember the name for these statements but many personally based descriptions use descriptions that can be applied to almost anyone. 

For example a psychic might pretend to read someone's personality and tell them 'you try your best to think of others but if you're honest there are times you've been selfish,', such phrases apply to everyone. 

Similarly any species stereotype might be compiled of adjectives of that form, 'nerdy teen', 'premiscuous', 'socially awkward', let's face it half the teenagers on the planet fit these adjectives.



Bipolar Bear said:


> Hmmm... I have yet to figure out what stereotypes Polar Bears have. S=l



They live in iglus, fence with narwhals and maul inuits.


----------



## Cynicism (Jul 23, 2012)

d.batty said:


> I'm a bat so therefor I'm a goth, drink blood, fly in people's hair and spread rabies.



I lol'd.

I'm a lycanthrope. The guards in Skyrim complained I smelled of wet dog, so there's that I guess.


----------



## Dokid (Jul 23, 2012)

Aetius said:


> You need to be the official scribe of Faf!



B-but you forgot weasels/ferrets :c 

Anyways I never really thought that certain fursonas would have such stereotypes. None of them make any sense really. The only thing i've noticed is that it's really hard to find good artwork of less popular animals/fursonas


----------



## Furryjones (Jul 23, 2012)

I noticed there is no stereotypes for the bearded dragon, or any lizard for that matter  So I shall just say we lizards are relaxed, calm, voracious, like sunlight, and enjoy interaction


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 23, 2012)

Furryjones said:


> I noticed there is no stereotypes for the bearded dragon, or any lizard for that matter  So I shall just say we lizards are relaxed, calm, voracious, like sunlight, and enjoy interaction



Kigratel said to me that you gaise are usually portrayed as the bad guys, like the british in hollywood films.


----------



## Dokid (Jul 23, 2012)

Furryjones said:


> I noticed there is no stereotypes for the bearded dragon, or any lizard for that matter  So I shall just say we lizards are relaxed, calm, voracious, like sunlight, and enjoy interaction


Too many positives. Instead lizards are pugnacious, acne ridden, and very skinny :V


----------



## Furryjones (Jul 23, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> Kigratel said to me that you gaise are usually portrayed as the bad guys, like the british in hollywood films.


  Well I'm a little evil lol 


Dokid said:


> Too many positives. Instead lizards are pugnacious, acne ridden, and very skinny :V



And those three stereotypes don't match me in the slightest, I'm toned, acne free, and very well tempered


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 23, 2012)

These stereotypes sound like a list of insults for people to fling at species they don't like.


----------



## Dokid (Jul 23, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> These stereotypes sound like a list of insults for people to fling at species they don't like.



pretty much. Otherwise they wouldn't have any use


----------



## KigRatel (Jul 24, 2012)

Dokid said:


> B-but you forgot weasels/ferrets :c



And Badgers.



Raptros said:


> Slight necro Whisski but I'll contribute none the less. Let's see how I match up to my 'sona's stereotype
> 
> Egotistical Sociopath - No
> New age flufftards - Don't even know what this is...
> ...



Don't take it too seriously.

Also, "Flufftard" isn't in the Urban Dictionary, so the only conclusion I can come to is that Ozriel made it up.


----------



## Dokid (Jul 24, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> Don't take it too seriously.
> 
> Also, "Flufftard" isn't in the Urban Dictionary, so the only conclusion I can come to is that Ozriel made it up.



I'm halfway imagining that it's some sort of fluffy drooling mass


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 24, 2012)

Dokid said:


> I'm halfway imagining that it's some sort of fluffy drooling mass



Or the big one from 'of mice and men' who's obsessed with soft things.


----------



## Jaxinc (Jul 25, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Skunk: B.O/fart fetish; trying too hard to be like foxes; Skank


Eh this is really a minority among skunks, really not that many are into it.

Although the sexual deviant... seems nearly every skunk I've met RL or the like fits the bill.


----------



## KigRatel (Jul 25, 2012)

I tell you something, I was hoping the species stereotypes here would be more like the stereotypes of the actual real-life species.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jul 25, 2012)

Coyote. 

I needs to get me some pot, quit my job and start telling bad jokes. Also remember all the bad things I've ever done. 

...

Fuck it, conformity sucks.


----------



## CindEE (Jul 26, 2012)

Whisski said:


> Well, we are both involved in a Changeling LARP ( I won't bother with explaining it) and he is playing a fennec/man changeling based off his fursona. His character is all about desire, which, while not a bad thing, means he is pretty much willing to in-game sleep with any character. When I mentioned this (I'm new to the larp and my phoenix changeling has a different moral set), his justification is "Well he's a fox, so this is normal". This got me thinking...



I think I'll answer to the implications here, as I'm another LARPer. Sometimes partners need to define what's "OK" to RP. As in, boundaries have to be set and each partner involved has to respect these boundaries, despite what their character might do in certain situations. My b/f & I have a strict "no RPing sex scenes" policy (my suggestion on having a sexy character w/o sex scenes, is to say "fade to black" once it's decided that things are getting close to boundaries & that the 2 characters would be boning). Other people I know are less or more lax about the sexy RP, & have boundaries for other parts of RP (like not having a couple OOC play a couple IC). Having these boundaries in place help make IC drama not OOC drama. 

I dunno, some people use LARP to flirt & feel out someone before going after them. It's freaking annoying. I just wanted to answer to that tiny bit of your post.

((fae & vampires & furries- it's True Blood!))


----------



## CindEE (Jul 26, 2012)

d.batty said:


> I'm a bat so therefor I'm a goth, drink blood, fly in people's hair and spread rabies.



I'm only a goth at night.  Actually I look pretty corporate casual despite fitting some of the stereotype.
I do spread rabies though. Lots of it. :v


----------



## Arekkusu (Jul 30, 2012)

do coyotes have any stereotype?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 30, 2012)

Arekkusu said:


> do coyotes have any stereotype?



They have anvils and giant rocks drop on them frequently. :v


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 30, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> They have anvils and giant rocks drop on them frequently. :v



...and do road-runners have stereotypes? :3


----------



## H.B.C (Jul 30, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> ...and do road-runners have stereotypes? :3



They're dedicated to the idea of trolling all coyotes. :v


----------



## FoxAlot (Aug 1, 2012)

i chose a fox, because their foxy, but T___T theres only one alpha in my life. 
:V Not a cum bucket.


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Aug 4, 2012)

Eh, screw that, I chose a husky because I have one and I like them. I pay no  attention to that stereotype  bullcrap.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Aug 4, 2012)

I hate roadrunners now.


----------



## Keeroh (Aug 4, 2012)

Somehow I manage to suppress the urge to scavenge through garbage pails and attack peoples pets.


----------



## BarlettaX (Aug 4, 2012)

CindEE said:


> I'm only a goth at night.  Actually I look pretty corporate casual despite fitting some of the stereotype.
> I do spread rabies though. Lots of it. :v



Yes, I can imagine you running around dumping white shit into peoples' mouths. :V


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Well considering one of my species stereotypes is a bohemian attitude, and I don't know what that even is, I would never


----------



## Wise Red Dragon (Aug 4, 2012)

Do dragons even... have a solid stereotype...?

Besides being over controlling, derpy, hungry for livestock (a metaphor for taking everyone's stuff, I am sure :/), and having big dicks, applying a stereotype to something that doesn't even exist  is like telling someone at The Home Depot you can't possibly paint your living room that color because it is a horrible driver.


----------

